# 2007 UL White Book



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

*UL White book*

Will this be available in print form as before??


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Idaho Abe said:


> Will this be available in print form as before??


Yes, you can still get a print form of the UL white book.

Chris


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

*UL White Book*



raider1 said:


> Yes, you can still get a print form of the UL white book.
> Thanks Raider I will order this week


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Idaho Abe said:


> raider1 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you can still get a print form of the UL white book.
> ...


----------



## energize (Nov 18, 2007)

*What is the point?*

Going to show my ignorance here, but after thumbing through the white book, I am wondering when I would ever have a practical use for it in the field. Or when would an inspector need one?

Anyone ever have a practical, real life use for this book in the field or know of an inspector who used one? Would you please fill me in, because I just am not seeing it myself. 

Thanks -


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

energize said:


> Going to show my ignorance here, but after thumbing through the white book, I am wondering when I would ever have a practical use for it in the field. Or when would an inspector need one?
> 
> Anyone ever have a practical, real life use for this book in the field or know of an inspector who used one? Would you please fill me in, because I just am not seeing it myself.
> 
> Thanks -


The use of the UL white book for me is to help me understand what a specific listed product is used for.

For example on page 122 under the heading Grounding and Bonding equipment (KDER) it tells me that ground clamps marked with "DB" means that the ground clamp is suitable for direct burial in either earth or concrete.

I can also look at EMT fittings (FKAV) and see that UL listed EMT fittings listed under this section are suitable for grounding above or below 250 volts when installed in accordance with the NEC. It also lets me know how to tell if a fitting is suitable for use in poured concrete.

Chris


----------



## energize (Nov 18, 2007)

raider1 said:


> The use of the UL white book for me is to help me understand what a specific listed product is used for.
> 
> For example on page 122 under the heading Grounding and Bonding equipment (KDER) it tells me that ground clamps marked with "DB" means that the ground clamp is suitable for direct burial in either earth or concrete.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I read the grounding and bonding equipment (KDER) section, now I am scrambing for pictures of the "strap-type ground clamps" the section refers to.  

google images will be gettting a workout!


----------



## energize (Nov 18, 2007)

DUH! We always called those "plumber's tape and would not have used it under any conditions anyway!


----------



## rbj (Oct 23, 2007)

*The White Book....don't leave home without it.*



energize said:


> Anyone ever have a practical, real life use for this book in the field or know of an inspector who used one? Would you please fill me in, because I just am not seeing it myself.
> 
> Thanks -


Energize, 
Good question. The White Book is a necessary link to associating verification of component properties in installation interfaces of different or similar configurations of a product of interest. 

A recent example was a question that came up in inspection about a 125V, 15A GFCI receptacle used on a 20A SABC as a code violation. If you tried to find an Article in the NEC....there isn't one. So what qualifies the use? 

Look up the UL listed reference in the White Book for detailed data in the General classification product category code related to the use of the listed part. pg 170(KCXS) Receptacles rated 15 or 20 amp are allowed.

Knowing the Product category number will save time keying in on the characteristics where you need to verify acceptable usage. 
 rbj


----------

